# MPG: Eco Wheels vs. Heavier Aftermarket Options



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Can anyone comment on MPG changes when switching from the stock, lightweight Eco wheels to a heavier 19-20lb aftermarket wheel?

I am looking into my aftermarket options. I'd hate to lose too many MPG. I could live with a mile or 2 per gallon loss. 

Thanks in advance

-Matt


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Given that you'd still be using the oe tires, i don't forsee a drastic decrease in FE. Not with an increase of two pounds per corner.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Agree with evo77^^^ you prolly wont loose anything. adding 10 lbs to a car wouldn't effect the gas milage at least noticably.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I don't mind the look of the stock Eco wheels but dislike the maintenance a polished wheel requires. Found some aftermarket wheels I liked that were only a pound heavier per corner. Figure the mpg drop would be 1 mpg tops most likely.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Yeah I don't mind the look of the stock Eco wheels but dislike the maintenance a polished wheel requires. Found some aftermarket wheels I liked that were only a pound heavier per corner. Figure the mpg drop would be 1 mpg tops most likely.



I bet the difference is negligible... I currently can have my car average from 34mpg to 48mpg on the same drive... all depending on habits. Put wheels on, slow down on the highway by 2mph... you will have same fuel economy!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So our rims weight less thqn aftermarket sparcos

h3llion


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I only saw about a 2 mpg drop when I switched my Eco wheels with the steelies and snow tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> I only saw about a 2 mpg drop when I switched my Eco wheels with the steelies and snow tires.


Snow tires are generally very light. What size snow tires did you use? Rim diameter is what I'm concerned with. 

Your difference will be greater than 2 pounds. We're talking going from forged, polished alloy wheels to painted cast wheels. IIRC, the Eco wheels weigh 21lbs less altogether than the factory 16" wheels on other Cruze models, so figure 5.25lbs per wheel. Go with another 17" rim and you're looking at adding a significant amount of weight. How much this will effect FE is something you'd have to test for yourself, but your handling will be different due to the increase in unsprung weight.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Snow tires are generally very light. What size snow tires did you use? Rim diameter is what I'm concerned with.
> 
> Your difference will be greater than 2 pounds. We're talking going from forged, polished alloy wheels to painted cast wheels. IIRC, the Eco wheels weigh 21lbs less altogether than the factory 16" wheels on other Cruze models, so figure 5.25lbs per wheel. Go with another 17" rim and you're looking at adding a significant amount of weight. How much this will effect FE is something you'd have to test for yourself, but your handling will be different due to the increase in unsprung weight.


No way does an eco wheel only weighs 6 pds

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No way does an eco wheel only weighs 6 pds
> 
> h3llion


I said 21lbs lighter overall (as in, over all 4 wheels) than the 16" factory alloys. 

I believe the weight of the Eco wheel is 17.8 pounds.

This massively skinny-spoked wheel weighs 18.7lbs, although it is a 7.5 wide wheel. Still, it gives you an idea of how skinny you have to go to keep close to the weight of an Eco wheel. 

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...se&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Weight


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

This is the wheel I'm thinking of. Eco wheel is 17.8 pounds (8.07kg). So 1.1 pounds heavier.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Yeah I don't mind the look of the stock Eco wheels but dislike the maintenance a polished wheel requires. Found some aftermarket wheels I liked that were only a pound heavier per corner. Figure the mpg drop would be 1 mpg tops most likely.


If all your concerned with is the finish you could always have them powdercoated. In fact if u shop around u can probably get each wheel done for $100 or less. Just please don't do black lol. Gunmetal or hyper silver would be great.

I just may go this route after the clear coat starts to fail. And they will. Clear just never adheres well to an unpainted surface.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

evo77 said:


> If all your concerned with is the finish you could always have them powdercoated. In fact if u shop around u can probably get each wheel done for $100 or less. Just please don't do black lol. Gunmetal or hyper silver would be great.
> 
> I just may go this route after the clear coat starts to fail. And they will. Clear just never adheres well to an unpainted surface.


This an excellent idea and very likely what I'll end up doing with mine should the clear coat fail.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm considering having them powdercoated too. Gonna have a coworker with photoshop try to give me an idea what it'd look like. I can get it done here for less than $100/wheel I believe. I wouldn't do straight black. I would do gunmetal or hyper black possibly.

Powdercoat would add a small amount of weight to each wheel as well though. Nothing drastic though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaker said:


> I'm considering having them powdercoated too. Gonna have a coworker with photoshop try to give me an idea what it'd look like. I can get it done here for less than $100/wheel I believe. I wouldn't do straight black. I would do gunmetal or hyper black possibly.
> 
> Powdercoat would add a small amount of weight to each wheel as well though. Nothing drastic though.


Less than $100 a wheel? I sure hope so. I'd almost just rather get new rims if they were over $100 a wheel.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I was quoted $35 for a standard color... $55 for something flashy... a wheel obvioulsy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> I was quoted $35 for a standard color... $55 for something flashy... a wheel obvioulsy.


I'd be willing to pay $35-$50 per wheel for powder coating if it's expected to last a while. Does that include a sand or media blasting? I imagine they need to be cleaned up first...


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm now looking at Konig Eco 1 Titaniums

17" x 7" wheels weigh only 14.96lbs (Almost 3 lbs less than stock eco wheels)

(if they can be ordered in 5x105 bolt pattern)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I'm now looking at Konig Eco 1 Titaniums
> 
> 17" x 7" wheels weigh only 14.96lbs (Almost 3 lbs less than stock eco wheels)
> 
> (if they can be ordered in 5x105 bolt pattern)


Where did you get those weight numbers?

I don't think those would look good on the Cruze. Those spokes are much, much too thin.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

here

I cross referenced several sites. Amazon shows shipping weight at 15lbs each. Several forums confirm. 

I'm not sure if I like them either. I'd love to see them photoshopped on a Cruze to help in my decision. 

I am still debating between heavier 17s or 18s or a lightweight option. I am not looking to build my Cruze into a performance vehicle but I am not sure how much I want to have my fuel economy effected.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> here
> 
> I cross referenced several sites. Amazon shows shipping weight at 15lbs each. Several forums confirm.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't use them due to how they look. They'll make the Cruze look very ricer. If you're going to go with a rim that's quite that open, it would have to be an 18"-20" rim. There's simply too much sidewall on the 17" rim to look good in that style.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I'm now looking at Konig Eco 1 Titaniums
> 
> 17" x 7" wheels weigh only 14.96lbs (Almost 3 lbs less than stock eco wheels)
> 
> (if they can be ordered in 5x105 bolt pattern)


Sorry thats a 4x100 wheel only. Shame because its a pretty nice looking wheel. And extremely light. Its produced by YHI , a large global alloy wheel manufacturer, and borrows the MAT technology from Enkei.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I was looking to replace my 18" RS wheels (Canadian) with 17" ECO and I assumed the 18" were alloy wheels rather than aluminum.

It turns out the 18" are aluminum as well but I am unable to find how much each weights. I find the 18" are very heavy with tires installed.

12-13 CRUZE 18X7.5 ALUMINUM WHEEL (PZV)

*Cruze ECO
*17" Tire weight: 19 lbs (Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max)
17" Wheel weight: 17.8 lbs
*Total weight: 38.8 lbs / wheel
Forged aluminum*

*Cruze LT RS*
Cruze LT RS 18" Tire weight: 26 lbs (Michelin Pilot HX MXM4) +8.2 lbs vs ECO tires
Cruze LT RS Wheel weight: ? lbs
Total weight: ? lbs / wheel
Forged aluminum? Cast aluminum? Alloy?


----------

